# UK fiance wanting to marry USA Husband



## photoleonne (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi, I'm brand new to the site and brand new to any type of travel and visas ect.
I have been in a long term long distance relationship with my fiance for four years. Now that I finally have six months in advance rent saved up and enough for my plane ticket (and an 18ct gold box on top I put my savings into) I want to travel there to marry him. Is there any way when I go over there to not have to come back to England and just get my visa and be able to stay with him there. We want to have the ceremony almost as soon as I get there.

I have never traveled before, I'll have to get a passport as soon as I move out from home.

I have lived in a difficult situation my entire life with an extremely controlling Father. My fiance does worry for my welfare as I have even been strangled and bruised by him. I'm too scared to deal with the police because he admitted that he would stalk me and if he wasn't charged my life would be a living hell every time I stepped outside my door. 

I have no degrees or qualifications, I don't even have $50,000 to my name.
All I have is the work experience I have done on my limited freedom.
I am a critically acclaimed artist who has won 50 awards and since the age of 13 I have had my work exhibited globally and continuously even with such locations as the UNESCO building in Paris. I have volunteered as a senior art editor, written for established organizations and often been the youngest in my field in terms of awards and honors. Even with small mentions on American and Canadian media networks and many interviews on my profile. I have small jobs with multiple publishing houses with one of which I mentor young people and give advice as well as providing site management. 

How much more likely am I to get a visa or get to stay in the country once I leave for California if I get a really professional resume written up of my work experience in its entirety/links to National Geographic and the UN too. 

I'm tired of living in a country where most of family who know my living situation as well as my Mother's are against me or think I deserve to get beaten or abused.
My husband has had my back through a hell of a lot of stress I have had in the past four years and I really see more harm coming to me than good unless I change my situation.

I have a lot of audio and photo evidence of the abuse. Would that let me make any type of plea to the officials or hinder me? I even have written evidence of family pointedly ignoring me and my Mum's admissions that we need help. 

Sorry for the long message I'm just lost at this point in time.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your best bet might be to go the fiancé visa route. OK, it takes "several" months to get, but as long as your American boyfriend/fiancé can meet the financial requirements (either himself or with a co-sponsor) it's the surest way to go.

You would get a visa to enter the country on the condition that you get married within 90 days. (Sounds like that will be no problem for you.) After the wedding, there is some paperwork to change your status, but you're then authorized to work, or at least to look for work without having to find a "sponsor." 

Some of the regulars here on the forum can give you more details about the fiancé visa, but it certainly sounds like what you need and want.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

no you cannot just go to the US and find employment and stay ... it does not work that way 

you need a degree and your company has to get you a visa before you enter the US

but in you case a K-1 fiancée visa would be ideal if the fiancée earns enough 


for a fiancee visa 
K1 Fiance Visa Process Flowchart and Timeline

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support
currently $19660


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Photoleonne....have you ever met your fiancé in person??
This is one of the prerequisites for a fiancé visa. I know you've never travelled, ut has he been to the UK to see you?

I fully understand how bad your home situation is....but is it wise to marry someone if you haven't met yet.??

Here's the USCIS link for you.

http://www.uscis.gov/family/family-us-citizens/fiancee-visa/fiancee-visas


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You cannot enter the US with the intent of marrying and then staying there. 

You need to either marry in the US, and then YOU travel back to the UK to apply for a spouse visa.

OR

You obtain a fiance visa (process takes about 6 to 9 months), enter the US, marry and then Adjust Status to remain there permanently

OR

marry in another country, obtain a spouse visa (process takes about 6 to 9 months) and then enter the US on the spouse visa.


----------



## photoleonne (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you for all your replies.

What should I have to prove that I want to marry my Fiance?

Should he travel to my country first so that we can take pictures together ect so that I can provide these when I do my K1 application?


----------



## photoleonne (Oct 25, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> no you cannot just go to the US and find employment and stay ... it does not work that way
> 
> you need a degree and your company has to get you a visa before you enter the US
> 
> ...


If my fiance only earns around the $12000 mark does that invalidate me for a K1?


----------



## photoleonne (Oct 25, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Your best bet might be to go the fiancé visa route. OK, it takes "several" months to get, but as long as your American boyfriend/fiancé can meet the financial requirements (either himself or with a co-sponsor) it's the surest way to go.
> 
> You would get a visa to enter the country on the condition that you get married within 90 days. (Sounds like that will be no problem for you.) After the wedding, there is some paperwork to change your status, but you're then authorized to work, or at least to look for work without having to find a "sponsor."
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev, in the case of him not meeting the financial requirements where would that leave us?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

if you don't meet the criteria no visa is possible unless you can get a co sponsor 

but few are that gullible


----------



## photoleonne (Oct 25, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> if you don't meet the criteria no visa is possible unless you can get a co sponsor
> 
> but few are that gullible


would it not matter if the person wanting to come over earns more than the person who is the American Citizen and earns over the target they would have had to meet? 

Is there any small print in regards to self employed people?


----------



## photoleonne (Oct 25, 2014)

photoleonne said:


> would it not matter if the person wanting to come over earns more than the person who is the American Citizen and earns over the target they would have had to meet?
> 
> Is there any small print in regards to self employed people?


I can't see on this form where it says he needs to earn a certain amount http://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/files/form/i-134.pdf


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think you need to talk to an Aila Lawyer 

there id a fixed criteria ...it their rules ..you have to match them

its their way on nothing


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

photoleonne said:


> would it not matter if the person wanting to come over earns more than the person who is the American Citizen and earns over the target they would have had to meet?
> 
> Is there any small print in regards to self employed people?


They income of the person moving to the US is not taken into consideration as in most cases the person entering the US and being sponsored by family/spouse/fiance does NOT have a job to go to; and they might not get one for several months. Their previous income in their home country is of course, also irrelevant.

The sponsor must have income of 125% of the poverty level. So for a 2 person household the amount would be 15,730 x 125% = 19,662.00 USD. See link:

http://aspe.hhs.gov/poverty/14poverty.cfm

The rules pertaining to this income requirements are in the following document under Income Requirements about two thirds down the page

Affidavit of Support | USCIS


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's an alternative savings/wealth qualification, it should be noted.


----------



## photoleonne (Oct 25, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> There's an alternative savings/wealth qualification, it should be noted.


Where can I read up on this?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

photoleonne said:


> Where can I read up on this?


Affidavit of Support Forms (I-864 series forms) - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

photoleonne said:


> Where can I read up on this?


If you read the link I gave you for Affidavit of Support you will see the savings requirements are in the same paragraph for Income Requirements; either 5 times or 3 times the "shortfall"


----------

